# String Gauge for Drop G on 7 string



## sunken0887 (Feb 20, 2014)

so i think that for the low G im gonna try a .68 gauge, what do you all think about that?

Also what is the best set to use for tuning the other 6 strings to D standard, a lot of options but im not sure which one will give me enough tension without being too much or too little

Just to keep this is mind im a huge fan of D'Aaddrio strings so try to keep suggestions to a set that they offer

also want to mention the guitar im using is a 25.5 scale Agile Ghost


----------



## RED_ROBOT (Feb 20, 2014)

I use 11 - 74 in drop G on 27"


----------



## RED_ROBOT (Feb 20, 2014)

sunken0887 said:


> so i think that for the low G im gonna try a .68 gauge, what do you all think about that?
> 
> Also what is the best set to use for tuning the other 6 strings to D standard, a lot of options but im not sure which one will give me enough tension without being too much or too little
> 
> ...



But I like my string to be really heavy and i like higher tension. I guess 13 - 74 would be ok for 25.5.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 20, 2014)

RED_ROBOT said:


> I use 11 - 74 in drop G on 27"



i use 10-59


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 20, 2014)

My best results is to buy the ernie ball "not even slinky" light blue pack for the 6 strings, and buy the 8 string ernie ball back and use the .74 from that since its tapered and fits the tuners. Also if a string breaks you have spares to hold you over! Ive been playing drop g for years


----------



## MrPowers (Feb 20, 2014)

Just try 11-48, 68 if you dont want them too tight. I like semi tight strings and I'm moving up to a 68 in Ab.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd try the D'addario 11-49 set+68 or 11-56 set+74

It really comes down to personal taste though.


----------



## jwade (Feb 21, 2014)

On a 25.5" 7, I'd recommend you try an 11-49 + a 68 to start with. If that's not enough tension, a 12-52 + 70, or a 13-56 + 72. For awhile, I was using a regular 10-46 + a 64 for the G. It worked well if you really like to bend/dig in and hit pinch harmonics and whatnot.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Feb 24, 2014)

jeebuz, y'all like your strings TIGHT. I'd recommend 10-46 + 64 for drop G.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 25, 2014)

80 to 85


----------



## quattro19tdi (Feb 25, 2014)

On 27" I use D'Addario balanced tension 10-46 + a 68 for the G.


----------



## Albek (Mar 1, 2014)

If I were you I'm going to try the .68 as you said, maybe a .70 if the .68 doesn't work


----------

